# aaah! tyre pressure warning



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Audi enthusiasts,
Thank you for reading. I hope to repost this in a broader A6 (C5) forum, as I don't think my issues are allroad specific. Please forgive me if this is inappropriate...
I guess my battery is old, or there was some drain on it. I went out of town for 2 weeks, when I got home, I got in my car, and the battery was almost totally dead. I jump started the car with jumper cables.
Now, (not before the jump) when I start the car and put it in gear, the computer beeps once and the tire pressure warning goes on, with the yellow shape of a tire, an exclamation point in it, and a line drawn diagonally through it. This then stays on all of the drive. I go into the menu, and I cannot turn the system "on" there is a square unchecked box next the word On, yet I cannot select it to change it and put a check mark next to On. I can not select "Store Pressures" either. I can set other computer options like MPG, drive time etc. I have tried while the car was moving and with it in park and running and with the car ignition on but not running. I had used the store pressures before.
I push the Auto Check and get the display to cycle through all the warnings, and it ends with OK, I saw that once or twice. As I kept pushing the #9 button in the manual on the dash (below and to the left of the speedo), then push and hold #9, it seems to give the above mentioned tyre picture then return to the "depress brake pedal before shifting out of park" message (yes it is an automatic).
Some times the beep sounds twice, gives the tyre message then the "wiper fluid low" symbol of the fountain coming out of the top of the little jug. The thing is, I have filled the wiper fliud container under the hood until it practically comes out the top!
Before the battery went low, it sometimes gave the low wiper fluid beep alone, even when full.
I love my car, it is soo sweet, the beeps and the warnings (I'm happy they are only yellow) are taking a bit of the shine off the apple. Thanks again, have a great drive!


_Modified by boyfriendmechanic at 12:47 PM 7-25-2009_


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Do you have VAG-COM? It sounds like some control units might need resetting.
If you don't, disconnect both battery leads and connect them together with a jumper cable (the leads, not the battery!) and leave it for an hour or two. When you reconnect make sure you do the positive first, then do the negative in one swift movement (ie no arcing). That will sometimes reset troublsome modules http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

thanks! Will I need the codes on the radio after this procedure?
I like low tech solutions!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes, you will.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_If you don't, disconnect both battery leads and connect them together with a jumper cable 

Mhm. OBD1 only...


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: (izzo)*

It worked somewhat. Now I can turn the tyre pressure system off and on. I get the brief (no beep) warning with the tire and the exclamation point on the side with the word "off" in the corner.
I cannot get the system back to the way it was, where there were no warnings. I know it was not really working when there were no warnings, as I had a slow leak in one tire, and the system (although no warnings about the system malfunctioning or being off) did not warn me of the low tire pressure. I bought the car second hand, so I do not know if the tires have the transmitters inside.
Also the low wiper fluid light came on today (the tank is still totally full)


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just a thought - have you checked under the passenger carpet for water ingress? These seemingly unconnected problems may be due to the convenience module getting wet.


----------

